# NBA 2006 multiplayer



## JohnephSi (Nov 11, 2007)

Plz help me to play the nba multiplayer game betwn 2 computers using lan

I sud be NBA Live 2006.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 11, 2007)

JohnephSi said:
			
		

> Plz help me to play the nba multiplayer game betwn 2 computers using lan
> 
> I sud be NBA Live 2006.


Install the online components.
And download hamachi server from here

*filehippo.com/download_hamachi/


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 11, 2007)

Dus  hamachi server help to play lan games


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 11, 2007)

JohnephSi said:
			
		

> Dus  hamachi server help to play lan games


yes they do.
After installing Hamchi configure it.And either join a network or create your own network.Then in game go to Network->host or join ip.


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 12, 2007)

It cannot be used by a lan connection I mean it needs a dial up connection

How to play nba lan without himachi plz tell me that 1 or plz tell me another software other than himachi which is a free one

..

..

...

.

No reply plz help me out


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 12, 2007)

JohnephSi said:
			
		

> It cannot be used by a lan connection I mean it needs a dial up connection
> 
> How to play nba lan without himachi plz tell me that 1 or plz tell me another software other than himachi which is a free one
> 
> ...


without hamachi you cant play.And whats wrong in using hamachi?And i dont know about other alternatives.


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 12, 2007)

Plz help me to do the settings


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 12, 2007)

JohnephSi said:
			
		

> Plz help me to do the settings


install hamachi and then configure it and pm with your name and hamachi ip i will chat you on hamachi.


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 12, 2007)

Plz tel me how 2 configure it. Thats da 1.if posible plz explain with pictures.i hope u wil help me.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 12, 2007)

JohnephSi said:
			
		

> Plz tel me how 2 configure it. Thats da 1.if posible plz explain with pictures.i hope u wil help me.


After installing and starting the hamachi you will see three buttons.Click on the first button from the right at the bottom.Create your own network with your password.And tell these two things to me.


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 12, 2007)

Wht r da next steps?plz cntinue.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 12, 2007)

JohnephSi said:
			
		

> Wht r da next steps?plz cntinue.


Have u configured it?If yes then create your own network.Tell the name of your network with password.I will join you.


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 12, 2007)

I can't select create network until n unles a my airtel gprs is cnnected.otherwise no. Plz help iam a newbie.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 12, 2007)

You have to create the network on Hamachi.


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 13, 2007)

That wil b a internet game.i mean lan game.

I want 2 play through lan nt internet gamng.


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 14, 2007)

No reply wht. Hapen.plz help.


----------

